# Los barones del PP estallan: “Esto nos lleva a todos por delante”



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

Los barones del PP estallan: “Esto nos lleva a todos por delante”
 

Contactan con Génova para exigir responsabilidades y dimisiones




www.larazon.es


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## PASEANTE (17 Feb 2022)

Casado, estás acabado.... te van a quitar del escenario en 3,2,1.... es insostenible


----------



## Abrojo (17 Feb 2022)

lo van a defenestrar


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>











El PSOE hurga en la herida: pide que Casado dé explicaciones sobre el contrato del hermano de Ayuso - EL LIBERAL


Los socialistas se pregunta por qué Casado no llevó la supuesta irregularidad a la Fiscalía si tenía sospechas al respecto.




www.elliberal.com


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Feb 2022)

A ver si se libran se ese sucnor de una puta vez


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El PSOE hurga en la herida: pide que Casado dé explicaciones sobre el contrato del hermano de Ayuso - EL LIBERAL
> 
> 
> Los socialistas se pregunta por qué Casado no llevó la supuesta irregularidad a la Fiscalía si tenía sospechas al respecto.
> ...





es la derechita cobarde de toda la vida que para que la izmierda no les llamen fascistas se hacen progres


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es la derechita cobarde de toda la vida que para que la izmierda no les llamen fascistas se hacen progres



Izquierdita cobarde


----------



## pepe01 (17 Feb 2022)

Mucho están esperando, con su estrategia ante VOX el PP no toca poder hasta 2080.


----------



## elKaiser (17 Feb 2022)

La única salida a esto es la dimisión de Casado.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> La única salida a esto es la dimisión de Casado.




fraca no va a dimitir mientras tenga a la mass mierda de su parte. Y a día de hoy todos los contertulios están encantados con fraca porque no pacta con vox


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (17 Feb 2022)

FRACASADO se puede ir a tomar por culo, que tio más subnormal.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

de hecho en la secta ahora mismo atacando a Ayuso por corrupta


----------



## Tupper (17 Feb 2022)

Casado es el mejor activo del PSOE/PODEMOS.
Sin genero de dudas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> de hecho en la secta ahora mismo atacando a Ayuso por corrupta



es que esa era la estrategia, obviamente


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Lo dicho, Casado es el mejor activo del PSOE/PODEMOS.
> Sin genero de dudas.



antes parecía que lo hacía porque era tonto, ahora ya hay dudas de que no sea un topo del psoe o esté amenazado


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Judas Almeida


----------



## pirivi-parava (17 Feb 2022)

Menos a Egea, que se va a quedar é solo con su sonrisilla de ...he reventao al PP yo solito


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Menos a Egea, que se va a quedar é solo con su sonrisilla de ...he reventao al PP yo solito


----------



## El Lonchafinista (17 Feb 2022)

Casado calienta que sales


----------



## Pepejosé (17 Feb 2022)

PP y VOX la misma mierda son.


----------



## belenus (17 Feb 2022)

*Un partido globalista lo seguirá siendo independientemente de quien lo presida.*
*Ayuso calienta que sales...*


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Don Luriio (17 Feb 2022)

Increible; Ganan unas elecciones, el PSOE se hunde, Tudanca Llora y al día siguiente se autodestruyen


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (17 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A ver si se libran se ese sucnor de una puta vez



Deberian llevarlo a un PUB y hacerle un tubo de 15 metros donde le deberian dar un palizon del 15, como los latin kings, que demuestre sus agallas y su dureza

Si sobrevive se queda en el Partido Patata a poner cafes, si sucumbe le daran un puesto en el Burger King

pero como encima no hay alternativa inteligente dentro de la estructura, al PP le quedan dos telediarios para implosionar

Que daño hizo Rajoy y toda la infiltracion neoliberal pijoprogre (ya venia de antes por eso)


----------



## maxkuiper (17 Feb 2022)

Vaya tropa


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## elena francis (17 Feb 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> La única salida a esto es la dimisión de Casado.



De Casado, de Almeida, de Teodoro, de Carromero, de Pujalte, y así unas cuantas decenas o más de cargos de ese puto partido...


----------



## CommiePig (17 Feb 2022)

casi todo el opus, no es ser Cristiano

por tus hechos, te conoceré..


----------



## sirpask (17 Feb 2022)

Todos los que estan ahora en PP son hijos o Sobrinos de... Y estan a años luz de sus progenitores.

No valen cómo políticos. Carromero, al que se le esta quedando cara de Villarejo, parece que tiene mas poder que todos ellos.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (17 Feb 2022)

Langostos y NPC seguirán votandoles.
De estas ha habido cientos desde el 78.
Pp y psoe son la viva imagen del español.


----------



## trichetin (17 Feb 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Increible; Ganan unas elecciones, el PSOE se hunde, Tudanca Llora y al día siguiente se autodestruyen



_PSOE state of mind_


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Feb 2022)

soros quiere a ayuso al frente del PP, engaña mucho mejor, parece de derechas y luego toma menas y globalismo, con ayuso arrasa al PSOE y nos comeremos decadas de NWO...


----------



## LuigiDS (17 Feb 2022)

Yo ya empiezo a pensar que nadie quiere ganar las elecciones de 2023, que vendrá que será tan "bueno".


----------



## birdland (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso y Cayetana debieran irse ya mismo del pp

e irse a vox


----------



## politicodemadreputa (17 Feb 2022)

Que manera de alegrarle el dia a Ferreras...


----------



## cthulhu (17 Feb 2022)

El PSOE es una organización criminal mafiosa perfectamente estructurada, el PP es una banda.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2022)

En Europa no entienden, o más bien les da igual, que en España el poder real está en los territorios. Si los señores de la urna en las cabilas se plantan... en dos días tienes el PP desarmado y se ha producido el cambio de chaqueta de azul a verde.

Abascal, que es sociólogo, sabe algo y por eso apuesta por la articulación provincial y nacional, porque sólo lo nacional y centralizado en Madrid... no contempla la realidad.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Feb 2022)

Me parece perfecto que Casado siga al frente de la pepada.



MASIVAMENTE.


----------



## Nut (17 Feb 2022)

Isabel Díaz ayuso fue falangista - Las Repúblicas (lasrepublicas.com) 

Pues eso vuelve la derecha de verdad.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso en VOX, en pi segundos.


----------



## Polybolis (17 Feb 2022)

Venga Feijóo, que tu plan ya está casi. Sólo falta librarte de pizpi.


----------



## Luftwuaje (17 Feb 2022)

De presidente del gobierno un psicópata loko, de jefe de la oposición un castrato. 
Vamos bien.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (17 Feb 2022)

Ferreras ya ha pedido tapper de comida, que hoy no va a casa en todo el día
Hoy ya ni Rusia, ni covid ni gaitas
Ni aunque llegará un meteorito que fuera a impactar en horas contra la tierra , perdería la oportunidad de aprovechar esta noticia


----------



## victormiw (17 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Me parece perfecto que Casado siga al frente de la pepada.
> 
> 
> 
> MASIVAMENTE.



El problema es que en las siguientes elecciones el pp todavía sacaría 2 o 3 millones de votos de gente que no se entera de la película, y seguiríamos teniendo otros cuatro años de psoe. Si Casado se va quizá se movilice más gente en conjunto y se podrá aspirar a gobernar España.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Feb 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Venga Feijóo, que tu plan ya está casi. Sólo falta librarte de pizpi.



El Narco fuera de Galicia no se come un rosco.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> El Narco fuera de Galicia no se come un rosco.



Feijoo quiza transmita mas seriedad y experiencia que la que transmite Casado, en cualquier caso, cualquiera que pongan mejora lo presente.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Shudra (17 Feb 2022)

PP partido de cagaos langostos socialdemócRATAS.
Solo queda Vox.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Feijoo quiza transmita mas seriedad y experiencia que la que transmite Casado, en cualquier caso, cualquiera que pongan mejora lo presente.



Joder.... hasta el pato donald seria mejor que Casado....


----------



## Jonny Favourite (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



¡Virgen Santa!Que puta vergüenza 

Le ha faltado decir que si Sánchez se lo pidiese le mamaria la polla.


----------



## Polybolis (17 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> El Narco fuera de Galicia no se come un rosco.



Pero es un plan tan retorcido que sólo puede ser del Narco.

Usar al osito Casado para matar a Soraya, que tenía sus fotos calentitas del CNI con los narquitos.

Usar al bruto de Murcia para hacer limpia de todo lo mínimamente decente del partido que le pueda plantar cara.

Falta Ayuso.


----------



## pirivi-parava (17 Feb 2022)

Se defiende como una leona


----------



## carlitros_15 (17 Feb 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Casado, estás acabado.... te van a quitar del escenario en 3,2,1.... es insostenible



Si quitan a Casado, el PP obtiene mayoría absoluta


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 Feb 2022)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Si quitan a Casado, el PP obtiene mayoría absoluta



Claro que sí guapi


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Feb 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Pero es un plan tan retorcido que sólo puede ser del Narco.
> 
> Usar al osito Casado para matar a Soraya, que tenía sus fotos calentitas del CNI con los narquitos.
> 
> ...



¿Jugar al descarte? No lo veo. Pero vale. Para mi cuanto peor le vaya a la pepada mejor.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

todos sabemos que no
lo unico que puede llevarse por delante a estos politicos
es rambo con una mg42.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (17 Feb 2022)

El sistema (de los innombrables) intenta encauzar mediáticamente y memocráticamente en la llamada "Ultraturbemegaderesha", todo lo que es factible de Rebelarse.

Pero pone poco factible, más bien imposible, la posibilidad de que estos gobiernen memocráticamente.

A través de capas de cebolla infinitas, de partidos "representantes del pueblo (votonto)" hasta supuestamente "llegar" al fin del laberinto con los Rebeldes al mando...

Pero siempre, los traidores Pastores de los Rebeldes Votontos de la ULTRAMEGADERESHA, al ir creciendo en "representatividad" se irán paulatinamente DES-ultramegadereshizando.

Para hacer el laberinto infinito y eterno.

Cada partido se enrojecerá a medida que se acerque al poder.

PSOHEZ hoy es Pudrimos.

Cuidagramos, hoy es PSOHEZ.

PoPó hoy es Cuidagramos

BOCZZZ hoy es PoPó.



Y si los innombrables del sistema, ordenasen a los pastores de los votontos "rebeldes", hoy Babascal por ejemplo, que lo transformen de un día para el otro en Pudrimos, pues HÁGASE.

De hecho, de seguir así en el bucle votonto memocrático infinito, en X años BOCZZZ será Pudrimos, y el nuevo partido de "ULTRAMEGATURBODERESHA" tendrá otro nombre, pero con idénticas órdenes...

Que harán del partido, en X años, el nuevo Pudrimos/BOCZZZ y así...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (17 Feb 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Casado, estás acabado.... te van a quitar del escenario en 3,2,1.... es insostenible



¿Y quién lo va a quitar? No es una pregunta retórica, es que no tengo ni idea si se le puede hacer una moción de censura al presidente del PP o algo parecido para echarlo, porque como tengan que esperar a que él dimita que esperen sentados.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Es una Guerra Civil

Casado y Teodoro quieren controlar todas las Baronias regionales y provinciales del PP para cuando en las elecciones generales vuelvan a perder contra el PSOE, pues quedarse 4 años más parasitando


----------



## WasP (17 Feb 2022)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Si quitan a Casado, el PP obtiene mayoría absoluta



Si Ayuso se presenta, sí.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2022)

estáis muy equivocados los que os pensáis que el ecosistema Madrid es extensivo a toda España

en el resto del país, la gente que es de derechas ya tiene a VOX como referente

la Ayuso lo único que podría lograr es destruir el partido desde dentro, lo mismo que la Arrimadas con e Cs o el triunvirato de femilocas en Podemos.

quedaría todo a un mano a mano entre Sánchez y Abascal.



WasP dijo:


> Si Ayuso se presenta, sí.


----------



## WasP (17 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> estáis muy equivocados los que os pensáis que el ecosistema Madrid es extensivo a toda España
> 
> en el resto del país, la gente que es de derechas ya tiene a VOX como referente
> 
> ...



No tienes ni idea de lo bien que se le da el marketing al equipo de esta chica, pero ni puta idea...


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> de hecho en la secta ahora mismo atacando a Ayuso por corrupta



A quien ataque la secta, ese es al que hay que votar.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2022)

pero qué ingenuos sóis...



WasP dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de lo bien que se le da el marketing al equipo de esta chica, pero ni puta idea...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Cano (17 Feb 2022)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Si quitan a Casado, el PP obtiene mayoría absoluta



Bueno, depende de a quien pongan en su lugar, supongo


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Feb 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Bueno, depende de a quien pongan en su lugar, supongo


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Feb 2022)

belenus dijo:


> *Un partido globalista lo seguirá siendo independientemente de quien lo presida.*
> *Ayuso calienta que sales...*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 946835
> Ver archivo adjunto 946777



mucho paripé y luego todos a bilderberg a recibir instrucciones


----------



## Evolucionista (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Fracasado, todo un lameculos del PSOE, por orden del Club Bilderberg. ¿Se puede ser más ridículo que este veleta azul?


----------



## Guillotin (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Judas Almeida



Pobrecito el Alcalde, un hombre que tan solo va "a lo suyo", tan ocupado en ampliar el Madrid central y en ayudar a los Caseros madrileños, me parece indigno que le hagan participe de todo este malentendido


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## rafasx (17 Feb 2022)

Parece claro que se está acelerando la defenestración de Casado.

Ha demostrado sobrada incompetencia tanto en la oposición al Dr. Fraude y secuaces como (sobre todo) en la gestión de su propio partido, alérgico a cualquier clase de talento. 

Casado es Rajoy elevado a la enésima potencia.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Guillotin (17 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Feijoo quiza transmita mas seriedad y experiencia que la que transmite Casado, en cualquier caso, cualquiera que pongan mejora lo presente.



La misma seriedad que transmiten estos:







O la experiencia de estos otros:


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Kanime (17 Feb 2022)

el PP comunista esta muerto se acabo la dictadura comunista 1982 2022 el comunismo esta muerto


----------



## Guillotin (17 Feb 2022)

Ya está tardando la viudiña incorrupta Irene en salir en defensa de las mujeres:

" todo esto contra Ayuso demuestra que España es un país machista en el que aun queda mucho por hacer."


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 946989
> Ver archivo adjunto 946990


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

ahora el aceituno


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

Aquí de lo que se trata es de NEPOTISMO , porque beneficio por los negocios es lo normal .
La de millones que se han distribuido con la trama del coronavirus son incalculables .










Por cada 10 pacientes de la UCI , SALEN 400.000 EUROS AL BOSILLO DE ALGUIEN !






*El coste de no vacunarse contra el coronavirus y contagiarse: más de 40.000 euros en asistencia médica*
Manel tiene 60 años y no se ha querido vacunar. Es un paciente ficticio que hemos creado para ejemplificar lo que cuesta la asistencia médica en España a una persona contagiada por coronavirus.




www.lasexta.com


*Nepotismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Remero consentido (17 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es la derechita cobarde de toda la vida que para que la izmierda no les llamen fascistas se hacen progres




Es eso pero hay más. Los apoyos explicitos de Casado a la psoe vienen de arriba... vienen de Dabos


----------



## Guaguei (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## pacomer (17 Feb 2022)

Fracasado deja a la Trotona por Einstein... que niñato màs imbécil el hijoputa


----------



## Joaquim (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Blackmoon (17 Feb 2022)

De la que se ha librado Mañueco por los pelos...


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2022)

no os enteráis, a la que se cargan es a la Ayuso

por cierto, le harán hasta un favor, con la edad que tiene... debería ir a por el churumbel



Guaguei dijo:


>


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (17 Feb 2022)

Que disfruten de lo mamandurriado. Y que se vayan a mamarla.


----------



## Honkler (17 Feb 2022)

Tiene más cojones pizpi que toda la dirección del pp al completo 

DALE PIZPI


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Fracasado, todo un lameculos del PSOE, por orden del Club Bilderberg. ¿Se puede ser más ridículo que este veleta azul?


----------



## Don Pascual (17 Feb 2022)

Enésimo ejemplo de que la derecha es corrupta de per se, siempre, en todos los sitios. Va en su credo.


----------



## Guaguei (17 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no os enteráis, a la que se cargan es a la Ayuso
> 
> por cierto, le harán hasta un favor, con la edad que tiene... debería ir a por el churumbel



estos se cargaran a la charo integradora de jovenes asesinos de la tierra media Ayuso , y luego las urnas se cargaran a estos


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> estos se cargaran a la charo integradora de jovenes asesinos de la tierra media Ayuso , y luego las urnas se cargaran a estos



asín es, la que me extraña es el tempo... me lo esperaba como sorpresa para las próximas generales


----------



## HDR (17 Feb 2022)

Peperos matándose entre sí, mientras mi waifu observa y gana miles de votos con cada hora que pasa. Bien.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Teodoro y Fracasado en modo matón chavista y machista saltándose la presunción de inocencia

Vosotros tenéis que demostrar su culpabilidad


----------



## Knight who says ni (17 Feb 2022)

Al final una puta guerra de egos mal escalada nos va a llevar al socialismo perpetuo, me cago en su puta madre...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sputnik (17 Feb 2022)

Hasta aqui llegaste Pablete







Y da gracias a la sucnormalidad del votante random medio, deberias haber desparecido hace tiempo...


----------



## jorobachov (17 Feb 2022)

Con fracasado en el partido parrobar , vamos a tener a viruelo más años que franco.


----------



## JB12 (17 Feb 2022)

Aun no han vendido la sede de Génova???


----------



## CaraCortada (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso debe lanzar un ordago mas pronto que tarde para hacerse dueña absoluta del pp y hacer una buena purga bajo la amenaza de pirarse a vox y no precisamente para ser una segundona. Se llevaría con ella la mitad de los votos del pp. pp=ciudadanos 2.0. Si se queda en el pp sin que nada cambie sería echar por tierra su carrera política.


----------



## elena francis (17 Feb 2022)

Dejo por aquí mi hilo encuesta






Opinión: - ¿Casado o Pizpi Ayuso?


Encuesta. ¿A quién apoyas en la guerra interna de los peperoni? ¿Casado o Pizpi Ayuso? Yo voy con Pizpi Ayuso.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Clorhídrico (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Casado no soporta esto


----------



## joeljoan (17 Feb 2022)

Casado será un buen general manager de un mercadona...le pega mas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

llevaba mucho tiempo esperando este momento


----------



## EL FARAON (17 Feb 2022)

...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Fracasado es lo mejor que le ha pasado al PSOE desde el 11M y Franco


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Y Carromero de James Bond !


----------



## chusto (17 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Los barones del PP estallan: “Esto nos lleva a todos por delante”
> 
> 
> Contactan con Génova para exigir responsabilidades y dimisiones
> ...



Caido el PP los rojos vamos a gobernar España durante siglos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Aeneas (17 Feb 2022)

Por fin una buena noticia. Los caciques regionales y locales del PP son la peor basura. Ellos son los que auparon a Rajoy en 2008 en el congreso a la búlgara del PP (Camps, Feijoo, Barberá, Arenas, Sirera...) y convirtieron al PP en un partido más preocupado por forrarse y mantener la silla que en sus principios.

Mira que los del PSOE, son ladrones y asesinos, pero al menos contentan a bases, con paguitas, leyes feminazis y leyes flanders. Éstos desde Rajoy ya no pueden ni vender el cuento de la gestión buena cuando se dedicaron a subir impuestos como un bolchevique hasta el culo de cocaína.


----------



## perrosno (17 Feb 2022)

Fracasado, vaya individuo mas lamentabla


----------



## avioneti (17 Feb 2022)

Aznar calentando en la banda o Ayuso saltando al nacional. 

Mira si lo esta hsciendo mal Casado que en plena crisis y con el psoe gestionandola como el culo pierde escaños, xddd


----------



## max power (17 Feb 2022)

La via de agua en el PP es inmanejable. Fracasado ha de dimitir o es el fin del partido.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Comisiones Obreras lleva a Ayuso a los tribunales por decir que no todos los sanitarios querían trabajar en la pandemia


El sindicato presenta este miércoles una demanda de conciliación contra la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid –el paso previo a una demanda civil– y pide que se retracte de sus palabras que, aseguran, se han traducido en agresiones y ataques contra los sanitarios




www-eldiario-es.cdn.ampproject.org





Los aliados de Fracasado...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

a
c
e
i
t
u
n
o


----------



## javac (17 Feb 2022)

España tiene los políticos que se merece, fiel realidad del país
Pero lo de este hombre, es de un maquiavelo de la estepa profunda. Está a la altura de las grandes películas de chikito
Le va a salir la jugada horrible
Ayuso está mejor valorada que él y creciendo. Si la echan, se irá a Vox y entonces creará una vía de agua brutal en el PP
Lose lose, que dicen los americanos

Señora, puedo tocarle un seno¿

Parto de la base que se necesitan una infinidad de Casados para resolver un problema infinitamente pequeño.
Y por favor, que al señor Almeida le corten bien los pantalones, que siempre le quedan largos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Parasitos públicos del Estado

Pablo, Tu me enchufaste...


----------



## Funci-vago (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El PSOE hurga en la herida: pide que Casado dé explicaciones sobre el contrato del hermano de Ayuso - EL LIBERAL
> 
> 
> Los socialistas se pregunta por qué Casado no llevó la supuesta irregularidad a la Fiscalía si tenía sospechas al respecto.
> ...



Jajajajaja sus amigos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 947428


Casado dice que antes de dimitir, revienta al partido...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## bocadRillo (17 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> lo van a defenestrar



Sí, igual que a Perro Sánchez, que parecía que nunca volvería... y nadie sabe cómo volvió, y mucho menos cómo es ahora presidente.


----------



## Abrojo (17 Feb 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Sí, igual que a Perro Sánchez, que parecía que nunca volvería... y nadie sabe cómo volvió, y mucho menos cómo es ahora presidente.



Casado no tiene baraka y para los de la A2030 con Sánchez ya les sirve. Casado es un pelele reemplazable, el que era la alternativa al PSOE era Riverita pero dio las espantada; igual tuvo algo de mala conciencia tras pasar por Bilderberg


----------



## Abrojo (17 Feb 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> ...



Está gracioso pero en realidad Siete Vidas mejoró cuando se marchó su personaje, que era del elenco inicial junto con Paz Vega, y tuvo bastantes temporadas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (17 Feb 2022)

fracasado aquí no queremos gordos maricones, lárgate con perro sanxe a saunas gays


----------



## frangelico (17 Feb 2022)

CASADO y Teodoro son muy peligrosos porque son adrianalastras con barba, es imposible que consigan un trabajo medio decente en ninguna parte. O hacen una colecta los del Ibex y les ponen un despacho con los teléfonos desconectados, una tele grande y una cancha para escupir aceitunas, o se van a agarrar a la silla hasta destruir el partido y España si pueden.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

la gente de Génova cantando PABLO FRACASADO


----------



## Iron John (17 Feb 2022)

Si pensáis que ahora estamos viendo navajazos en el PP esperad a que empiecen a peligrar poltronas y mamandurrias


----------



## Bien boa (17 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> CASADO y Teodoro skn muy peligrosos porque son adrianalastras con barba, es imposible que consigan un trabajo medio decente en ninguna parte. O hacen una colecta los del Ibex y le ponen un despacho con los teléfonos desconectados, una tele grande y una cancha para escupir aceitunas, o se van a agarrar a la silla hasta destruir el partido y España si pueden.



me parto..ja,ja,ja


----------



## Lovecraf (17 Feb 2022)

El pelotazo con las mascarillas del proveedor de confianza de Ábalos: de no tener ingresos a facturar 53 millones en 2020


Entre los contratos que obtuvo esta empresa en el último año se encuentra el que adelantó este diario el 22 de abril de 2020, por el que Soluciones de




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Casado, estás acabado.... te van a quitar del escenario en 3,2,1.... es insostenible



Ya sabíamos que el primero de la clase no era, pero acaba de meter la pata hasta el corvejón. Se acabó su carrera política. Se pensaba que esto iba a ser como lo de la Cifuentes. No valoró lo suficiente que se estaba metiendo con una choni barriobajera que en el cuerpo a cuerpo no se deja amedrentar.


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Langostos y NPC seguirán votandoles.
> De estas ha habido cientos desde el 78.
> Pp y psoe son la viva imagen del español.



Sin embargo, Abascal y Coletas son el último grito.


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> estáis muy equivocados los que os pensáis que el ecosistema Madrid es extensivo a toda España
> 
> en el resto del país, la gente que es de derechas ya tiene a VOX como referente
> 
> ...



Ayuso es el voto de derecha útil. Casado es el voto de derecha inútil. Abascal es la pataleta mientras no haya voto de derecha útil. (Por "de derecha" quiero decir "de imagen de derecha", aquí no hay ni derecha ni izquierda desde hace años).


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 947578

Ver archivo adjunto 947579
Ver archivo adjunto 947580


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Feb 2022)

Es muy grave. Hoy ha muerto la alternativa al gobierno social comunista. Y una democracia sin alternativa política no es una democracia. Ahora sí que estamos en Venezuela, donde hay elecciones pero siempre gana el mismo.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Fracasado deja a la Trotona por Einstein... que niñato màs imbécil el hijoputa



El mejor estratega después de Napoleón.


----------



## fayser (17 Feb 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Es muy grave. Hoy ha muerto la alternativa al gobierno social comunista. Y una democracia sin alternativa política no es una democracia. Ahora sí que estamos en Venezuela, donde hay elecciones pero siempre gana el mismo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



Tranquilo, mira Castilla León: cuanto más tonterías hace el PP, más votantes se le van a VOX.
Andalucía tres cuartas de lo mismo.

Luego ya veremos cuál es el plan del NWO con VOX, a lo mejor resulta que son igualitos que el PP, pero todavía no lo sabemos.


----------



## fayser (17 Feb 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Fracasado deja a la Trotona por Einstein... que niñato màs imbécil el hijoputa



También hace parecer listo a naranjito.

La hostia se va a oír en Marte.


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Pero todo eso es por estar en el partido que está. No lo confudas con "méritos propios".


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Por fin una buena noticia. Los caciques regionales y locales del PP son la peor basura. Ellos son los que auparon a Rajoy en 2008 en el congreso a la búlgara del PP (Camps, Feijoo, Barberá, Arenas, Sirera...) y convirtieron al PP en un partido más preocupado por forrarse y mantener la silla que en sus principios.
> 
> Mira que los del PSOE, son ladrones y asesinos, pero al menos contentan a bases, con paguitas, leyes feminazis y leyes flanders. Éstos desde Rajoy ya no pueden ni vender el cuento de la gestión buena cuando se dedicaron a subir impuestos como un bolchevique hasta el culo de cocaína.



¿Un partido con principios? Pero vamos a ver, de qué guindo no nos hemos caído todavía.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

ABC


----------



## xicomalo (17 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Peperos matándose entre sí, mientras mi waifu observa y gana miles de votos con cada hora que pasa. Bien.



Verdad pero que se olvide de entrar en el gobierno de Andalucía este paso Moreno en andalucia tercera fuerza ...


----------



## ratoncitoperez (17 Feb 2022)

El Carromero ese, no fue el que se fue a Cuba ha hablar con la oposición a Castro y los mató en un accidente de coche?
Quién le habrá puesto en el Ivima?


----------



## xicomalo (17 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> De la que se ha librado Mañueco por los pelos...



Si pero Moreno le pilla esto y el gobierno de CyL del PP y VOX lo veo tercera fuerza en Andalucia


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso hará trizas al PP, lo ve cualquiera con dos dedos de frente

El voto de derechas al PP es voto tirado



Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ayuso es el voto de derecha útil. Casado es el voto de derecha inútil. Abascal es la pataleta mientras no haya voto de derecha útil. (Por "de derecha" quiero decir "de imagen de derecha", aquí no hay ni derecha ni izquierda desde hace años).


----------



## xicomalo (17 Feb 2022)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> El Carromero ese, no fue el que se fue a Cuba ha hablar con la oposición a Castro y los mató en un accidente de coche?
> Quién le habrá puesto en el Ivima?



si el mismo que conducia sin puntos en el carnet y sin pagar 600 euros en multas , la derecha del orden y la ley ...


----------



## el ruinas II (17 Feb 2022)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> El Carromero ese, no fue el que se fue a Cuba ha hablar con la oposición a Castro y los mató en un accidente de coche?
> Quién le habrá puesto en el Ivima?



carromero es un hombre de confianza de casado y de egea, esos son los que lo han colocado


----------



## xicomalo (17 Feb 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 946854
> 
> 
> Se defiende como una leona



Pero si dijo que SI que su hermano tienen vínculos con la empresa que tienen esos contratos de mascarillas


----------



## frrank (17 Feb 2022)

AYUSO FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## ratoncitoperez (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Ha dicho el motorista que no le han dejado entregar la corona


----------



## Abrojo (17 Feb 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> La única salida a esto es la dimisión *el suicidio *de Casado.



otra cosa me sabría a poco


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Second (17 Feb 2022)

En este país no dimite ni Dios


----------



## Joaquim (17 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero todo eso es por estar en el partido que está. No lo confudas con "méritos propios".



El que Bilderberg y Davos lo aplaudan lo considero mas bien demérito.


----------



## Txenom (17 Feb 2022)

A ver si el PP desaparece ya de una vez


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (17 Feb 2022)

La chaqueta que lleva la payuso no es la misma que llevaba cifuentes antes de que se la follaran?

los peperros son tan previsibles y aburridos!


----------



## maxkuiper (17 Feb 2022)

Que tiren de la manta ...

que tiren de la manta.


----------



## Rodal (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



sabe marcar un telefono móvil?


----------



## Dolce (17 Feb 2022)

Se ha enterado la prensa porque el pánfilo mandó la orden a los del PSOE.


----------



## Agente Coulson (17 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Feijoo quiza transmita mas seriedad y experiencia que la que transmite Casado, en cualquier caso, cualquiera que pongan mejora lo presente.



La gente que votaba por convicción ya se ha ido a VOX. Los que quedan son los que votan a la marca. Y esos igual votarían con Casado que con Feijoo o cualquier otro.

Lo que va a matar al PP es que no se llevan a penas votos de la gente joven.


----------



## Agente Coulson (17 Feb 2022)

Hombre, la alternativa era Soraya, firme defensora de la ley de violencia de género.


----------



## furia porcina (18 Feb 2022)

¿Alguien sabe algo de Casado? El mayor terremoto en la historia del partido, una situación de guerra absoluta, y el “líder” del partido ni se pronuncia ni comparece.

Sólo este hecho, ya le descarta absolutamente para seguir al frente del partido, ya no digo como presidente de la nación si se diera el caso. ¿Os imagináis a este afrontando como presidente algo parecido al 11m? Lo mismo hasta se va de vacaciones.


----------



## JB12 (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## LordEntrophy (18 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



¿Pero no llevaba toda la legislatura hasta hace dos semanas quejándose de que Sánchez no le llamaba, que hacía no sé cuánto que el presidente del Gobierno no hablaba con el líder de la oposición, etc.?


----------



## damnit (18 Feb 2022)

Madre mía Casado… el rey está desnudo


----------



## LordEntrophy (18 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya sabíamos que el primero de la clase no era, pero acaba de meter la pata hasta el corvejón. Se acabó su carrera política. Se pensaba que esto iba a ser como lo de la Cifuentes. No valoró lo suficiente que se estaba metiendo con una choni barriobajera que en el cuerpo a cuerpo no se deja amedrentar.



Y con poyo popular. En la antigua Roma, tener al populacho de parte de uno era más productivo que tener a las leyes de parte de uno y compensaba sobradamente las corruptelas, al menos mientras el entusiasmo estuviera vivo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## River in the street (18 Feb 2022)

Casado aguanta y no dimitas, aguanta campeon y lleva al partido Podrido al abismo


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Feb 2022)

No os engañeis tenia que llegar este momento (Bueno aun queda el Albior): nido de PProgues maricones 0 - ovarios sin tapujos antes que las degollen los globalistas 1.


----------



## Nico (18 Feb 2022)

Te pueden las ganas... un político con calle (y mal que nos pese estos enchufados de largo aliento *TIENEN CALLE*) reconocen el olor a sangre a más distancia que un tiburón blanco arrimándose a un naufragio.

Aquí* la que mueve votos es Ayuso y no Casado*... y los tiburones se comen primero a los más débiles (sin votos).

Casado ha muerto (quizás todavía no le avisaron), el PP se encolumnará detrás de Ayuso y la purga de la "vieja guardia" va a dejar a la Noche de los Cuchillos largos como una excursión campestre de un grupo de amigos festejando la Primavera.

El PP reordenará fuerzas y se "vox-iará" en contra de Sanchez para arrebatarle la próxima Legislatura.

Anota lo que digo por si tienes que mandarme un Owned.


----------



## Nico (18 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> carromero es un hombre de confianza de casado y de egea, esos son los que lo han colocado



Carromero, Casado, Egea y unos cuantos más en estos momentos están preparando la maleta (y si no lo están haciendo es porque no les avisaron).

Quisieron extorsionar a Ayuso con las "carpetas" y resulta que Ayuso es más guapa que ellos y salió con la navaja al medio de la calle... el resto es política de todos los días (los betas siguen al alfa al mando y descartan al perdedor).

Casado perdió, Egea ni figura y Carromero ha arruinado su carrera de "Monje Negro" en el PP. Quizás le ofrezcan un arreglo incluso (para los monjes negros siempre hay "trabajos" que son aprovechables).


----------



## Nico (18 Feb 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> sabe marcar un telefono móvil?




Ni de broma (no sabe ni votar electrónicamente)  
Pero le han dado un móvil con la agenda cargada y sólo tiene que apretar el botoncito de "call"


----------



## Nico (18 Feb 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> La gente que votaba por convicción ya se ha ido a VOX. Los que quedan son los que votan a la marca. Y esos igual votarían con Casado que con Feijoo o cualquier otro.
> 
> Lo que va a matar al PP es que no se llevan a penas votos de la gente joven.




Creo que simplificas un punto.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo que "_la gente que *piensa*_" y "_la gente que *siente*_" se han ido a VOX.
También estoy de acuerdo que, los que quedan "_votan la marca_" aunque pongas una vaca al frente.

Pero, el punto que se te pierde *es que AYUSO mueve votos propios* (sean de ella, sean "voxeros" que lo ven como un voto más útil, sean peperos que si votan por Ayuso y no por otras opciones).

Y eso, política pesa mucho. La "marca" *la tiene Casado o la tiene Ayuso o la vaca*... pero los "votos propios" *los tiene Ayuso y no Casado.*

Cualquier político "con acera" bajo las suelas a eso lo tiene en claro.

Lo único que podría hundir a Ayuso es que el hermano le hubiera metido dinero en el bolsillo (y se pueda mínimamente probar) porque, caso contrario, a lo sumo tiene que decapitar a su hermano (si es que el contrato es irregular) *y seguir denunciando por extorsionador a Casado para pulverizarlo.*


----------



## BHAN83 (18 Feb 2022)

__





¿Ayuso podría haber sido la primera presidenta de España si Cagado no la hubiera atacado?


https://www.elmundo.es/debate/espana/2022/02/17/620e7529e4d4d827268b45a1_results.html Muchos votantes del PSOE la votarian si fuera candidata nacional solo por ser mujer. Por otro lado, la pinta de pijo repelente de Cagado causa nauseas al 90% de la poblacion del pais. Puede que esa sea la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Libistros (18 Feb 2022)

Además esa vía no lleva a ningún lado pues Casado lo sabía hace meses y no impidió que Pizpi participara activamente en las elecciones de CASTILLA y el león subordinado (jijijiji), lo que lo convertiría a él también en corrupto.

No, es más sencillo y ya se ha dicho: la única que puede contener a VOX es Ayuso, otra cosa es que ella tenga un plan mejor, yo lo tendría y, entre otras cosas, pasaría en el corto plazo por meter a ese tan entrometido y molesto país comunitario en vereda: los trenes no explotan sólo en una dirección.


----------



## Libistros (18 Feb 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> La gente que votaba por convicción ya se ha ido a VOX. Los que quedan son los que votan a la marca. Y esos igual votarían con Casado que con Feijoo o cualquier otro.
> 
> Lo que va a matar al PP es que no se llevan a penas votos de la gente joven.



La gente que vota al PP son borregos y a los borregos se les puede encauzar y dirigir, siguen modas, no tienen pensamiento autocrítico, sólo hay que anticiparse a los movimientos (que son siempre los mismos) de descrédito, mayoritariamente, del PSOE.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Feb 2022)

El cagómetro está a punto de reventar.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Judas Almeida



El carapolla está más salido que el pico de una plancha, en esa foto mirándole el tetamen a Villacís, no es la primera vez, algunas veces ya ha insinuado que se follaría a Isabel Diaz Ayuso, por no mencionar cuando revisaron su Twitter y tenía cientos de likes a videos porno y fotos de sartenes de buen ver jajajjajajajajja vaya tipo.


----------



## Blackmoon (18 Feb 2022)

Yo quiero ver el dossier que, con el sello del PSOE, le entregó Moncloa a Casado y al Escupe-huesos, y en donde supuestamente aparece lo de la comisión al hermano de Ayuso.


----------



## Taxis. (18 Feb 2022)

Con la que está cayendo en el PP su lider permanece desaparecido y sin hacer ningún tipo de declaraciones, esto nos da una idea del tipo de personaje que está al mando de esa formación.

Hoy parece que tendrá una entrevista con Carlos Herrera en la Cope, espero que se le pregunte, y responda sin rodeos sobre los motivos de los continuos espionajes que se han hecho al entorno de Ayuso (exmarido, exnovio, hermano, etc).

Sí él no sabe nada, entonces..., VÁYASE Sr. Casado.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Con la que está cayendo en el PP su lider permanece desaparecido y sin hacer ningún tipo de declaraciones, esto nos da una idea del tipo de personaje que está al mando de esa formación.
> 
> Hoy parece que tendrá una entrevista con Carlos Herrera en la Cope, espero que se le pregunte, y responda sin rodeos sobre los motivos de los continuos expionajes que se han hecho al entorno de Ayuso (exnovio, compañero, hermano, etc).
> 
> Sí él no sabe nada, entonces, VÁYASE Sr. Casado.




creo que hoy sale en la radio


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Feb 2022)

Yo si fuera Sanchez convocaba elecciones hoy mismo.
Pillo al PP en bragas.
A Podemas en calzoncillos.
El único que sacaría rédito serían el PSOE y Vox.


----------



## Marvelita (18 Feb 2022)

Los que hablan de fracasado, no se, por ahora es el lider del PP y por el momentoe s quien tiene mas a favor de seguir ahi a que ayuso le levante el sillon.

dicho esto, yo soy ayuso y digo que "o congreso nacional del PP o elecciones en madrid y se las regalamos al PSOE..."

Tambien esta tardando el PSOE en unirse a la cena y presentar una mocion en madrid


----------



## Tanchus (18 Feb 2022)

Carlos Herrera va a entrevistar en un rato a Casado. Mi apuesta: va a templar gaitas, a recoger velas y a dárselas de magnánimo y conciliador una vez que ha comprobado que carece de los apoyos y la fuerza necesarios para echar a Ayuso del PP. Al tiempo.


----------



## Marvelita (18 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



EGEA da mucho asco, tiene cuantos 37 y parece qeu tiene 10 años mas


----------



## Tanchus (18 Feb 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Con la que está cayendo en el PP su lider permanece desaparecido y sin hacer ningún tipo de declaraciones, esto nos da una idea del tipo de personaje que está al mando de esa formación.
> 
> Hoy parece que tendrá una entrevista con Carlos Herrera en la Cope, espero que se le pregunte, y responda sin rodeos sobre los motivos de los continuos espionajes que se han hecho al entorno de Ayuso (exmarido, exnovio, hermano, etc).
> 
> Sí él no sabe nada, entonces..., VÁYASE Sr. Casado.



Hombre, el dontancredismo fue el leit motiv del, por otro lado, muy limitado argumentario político del anterior presidente del PP. Y no le fue tan mal.


----------



## Kabraloka (18 Feb 2022)

la solución es fácil: casado dimite y congreso extraordinario donde se postulen otros líderes.

ahhh noooo, que todo se ha hecho para mantener a los actuales dirigentes...
pues si ellos han prendido la mecha, que la apaguen o que reviente todo


----------



## Camarlengolazo (18 Feb 2022)

Tienen más trampas que un italiano finalizando un partido.
Ahora hago esto y si no hago lo otro,espera espera.....quieto parao,vamos palli.
Que asco dan


----------



## Chortina Premium (19 Feb 2022)

Si fuera un Barón pepero estaría acojonado por si me hacen "un ayuso"


----------



## Barruno (19 Feb 2022)

Aupado por langostas.
Te ha faltado.


----------

